# Eleaf Ijust2 Coils/Dry Hits



## Deano1987 (14/10/15)

Gents,I got myself a Eleaf Ijust2 to try..heres what i found
The flavor off this thing is the best ive had out of all the "all in one subohm tanks/kits"
That been said..I found the life span of the Ijust coils are not long and dry hits do occur..
Am I doing something wrong?..or is this unit like this.


----------



## DizZa (14/10/15)

I found that any juice with a higher VG ratio than 60/40 doesn't work all that well in the iJust2


----------



## ErnstZA (14/10/15)

I also had that problem with the 0.3 coils. Did not occur with the 0.5 coils, but the vape then is too weak. What I do now is use the IJUST2 Tank with the 0.5 coil on my istick 50W and it works like a bomb! and no dry hits.

And now I use my Goblin Mini on the IJUST2 Battery. Works 1000 times better and is sexy as hell

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deano1987 (14/10/15)

Wow! that looks fantastic!...I think 0.3 heat up quicker than what it can wick also if you take short drags no dry hits or not so much lol.
Maybe i must try it with a other VW device.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (14/10/15)

Hey everyone. i have used mine for the last 2 months. works like a charm and i have noticed that the wire i high resistance low resistance combo i.e. the coiled part heats up way faster than the leads. i have tried heavy vg liquids and had no issue as long as you regularly circulate the juice in the tank. also a great tip is to get aspire triton 0.4ohm coils. best flavour yet. no dry hits due to larger juice holes and vapes like no other.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre (14/10/15)

ErnstZA said:


> I also had that problem with the 0.3 coils. Did not occur with the 0.5 coils, but the vape then is too weak. What I do now is use the IJUST2 Tank with the 0.5 coil on my istick 50W and it works like a bomb! and no dry hits.
> 
> And now I use my Goblin Mini on the IJUST2 Battery. Works 1000 times better and is sexy as hell
> View attachment 36998


Great info in this thread. That does looks sexy. At what resistance are your running the Goblin Mini on the iJust battery?


----------



## Richio (14/10/15)

after a few hits, I just tap the bottom of the tank abit to get the bubbles flowing. One of the best tanks I've owned and the flavour is just awesome.
Edit to add: This tank doesn't get enough credit and is the only tank to have kept me off stinkies with ease.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ErnstZA (14/10/15)

Andre said:


> Great info in this thread. That does looks sexy. At what resistance are your running the Goblin Mini on the iJust battery?


I run it at 0.4Ohms, works perfect for me. Otherwise the vape is a bit too warm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (14/10/15)

The IJust2 stock coils give dry hits - however the Aspire / Triton coil heads don't fit 100% into this tank. Even with 50/50 juice I get a dry hit - its the WORST coil heads I know of so far. So I dumped the tank, and use my Billow V2 on it. Shit is resolved.


----------



## Mike Card (14/10/15)

Hey @Deano1987 I also have an Ijust2 and the Eleaf 0.3 Ohm coils last just over a week for me, I Vape about a tank and a half per day (not sure if that's heavy vaping or not). Within saying that, the flavour and clouds you get from this device are amazing!

Just a word of advice, get a rubber ring to put around the tank. I dropped mine of the bed and now I have a huge crack in the glass and apparently you just have to get a whole new Eleaf tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sticky Icky (14/10/15)

Richio said:


> after a few hits, I just tap the bottom of the tank abit to get the bubbles flowing. One of the best tanks I've owned and the flavour is just awesome.
> Edit to add: This tank doesn't get enough credit and is the only tank to have kept me off stinkies with ease.


can't agree more this tank is underrated and kept me off as well. However I do find higher VG juices slightly weak and tend to wana Vape at every opportunity. Short drags go well and produce enough cloud without the dry hit. A well rounded device IMO


----------



## Sticky Icky (14/10/15)

Miketruant said:


> Hey @Deano1987 I also have an Ijust2 and the Eleaf 0.3 Ohm coils last just over a week for me, I Vape about a tank and a half per day (not sure if that's heavy vaping or not). Within saying that, the flavour and clouds you get from this device are amazing!
> 
> Just a word of advice, get a rubber ring to put around the tank. I dropped mine of the bed and now I have a huge crack in the glass and apparently you just have to get a whole new Eleaf tank.


Same here man Vape easily abt 10ml a day which is concerning regarding the price of quality juice but as u say the flavour and clouds are simply addictive. Open Q by switching from a 0.3 ohm coil to a 0.5 significantly reduce juice consumption? Is it worth it? Or better off enjoying a lower red coil??


----------



## ErnstZA (15/10/15)

Hi @Miketruant

My tank also cracked very easily just from being in my girlfriends handbag. I got my replacement "glass" yesterday.

Paid 100 bucks for the entire tank without the base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Card (15/10/15)

Hey @ErnstZA . thats great news dude, where did you get the tank from?


----------



## Mike Card (15/10/15)

Sticky Icky said:


> Same here man Vape easily abt 10ml a day which is concerning regarding the price of quality juice but as u say the flavour and clouds are simply addictive. Open Q by switching from a 0.3 ohm coil to a 0.5 significantly reduce juice consumption? Is it worth it? Or better off enjoying a lower red coil??



Hey @Sticky Icky , I have tried a 0.5 ohm coil and its not as "Warm" as a 0.3 ohm, if you know what I mean. I prefer a more concentrated vape...but i'm going through premium liquid like petrol in a v6. Hahaha I need to get sponsored somehow.


----------



## Richio (15/10/15)

Miketruant said:


> Hey @Sticky Icky , I have tried a 0.5 ohm coil and its not as "Warm" as a 0.3 ohm, if you know what I mean. I prefer a more concentrated vape...but i'm going through premium liquid like petrol in a v6. Hahaha I need to get sponsored somehow.


I had the same issue, but upped my Nic to 6mg and I'm down to 5ml a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sticky Icky (15/10/15)

Miketruant said:


> Hey @Sticky Icky , I have tried a 0.5 ohm coil and its not as "Warm" as a 0.3 ohm, if you know what I mean. I prefer a more concentrated vape...but i'm going through premium liquid like petrol in a v6. Hahaha I need to get sponsored somehow.


lol i know its a guzzler...sent my wife to vape king on monday to purchase more juice, got caught out she was told i was there on friday as well purchasing juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sticky Icky (15/10/15)

Richio said:


> I had the same issue, but upped my Nic to 6mg and I'm down to 5ml a day.


im vaping 6mg and still fly through a tank. i vape too much


----------



## ErnstZA (15/10/15)

Miketruant said:


> Hey @ErnstZA . thats great news dude, where did you get the tank from?


Got is from eciggies


----------



## Eequinox (15/10/15)

Sticky Icky said:


> lol i know its a guzzler...sent my wife to vape king on monday to purchase more juice, got caught out she was told i was there on friday as well purchasing juice


oh oh busted lol


----------

